# New Modern Arnis DVD with GM Rodel Dagooc



## Dieter (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi to all,

I have produced a new Modern Arnis DVD with Grandmaster Rodel Dagooc, 9th Dan Modern Arnis, when he was in Germany in 2010.

This is the content:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Lsuug9ziW4
Trailer 
Introduction 

Single Stick: 
  - classical striking
   - offensive largo
   - offensive corto
   - defensive-offensive largo
   - defensive-offrensive corto
   - drill: parrying left and right, largo and corto
   - applications: largo and corto
   - applications: corto with disarms   
 Disarming techniques
  - 10 disarms 
  - counter to the disarms and locking 
  - disarms with grabbing releasing and follow ups 
Classical knife 
  - knife techniques against stick-attacks 

Bonus: 
  - GM Rodel Dagooc in the Philippines 
  - the making of an Arnis-Stick 
  - the making of an aluminium training blade.


This DVD is available in 

english NTSC (USA, Canada, Philippines, Japan)
http://www.abanico.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p3779_Modern-Arnis---Dagooc-System.html
english PAL (Europe, Australia etc)
http://www.abanico.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p3769_Modern-Arnis---Dagooc-System.html
german PAL 
http://www.abanico.de/shop/product_info.php?language=de&info=p3768_Modern-Arnis---Dagooc-System.html



Here is the trailer to the DVD:






It is the 4th part part of the series: 
Filipino Modern Arnis Masters and already featured are:

GM Rene Tongson with "Abanico Tres Puntas"
GM Jerry Dela Cruz with "Arnis Cruzada"
GM Samuel Bambit Dulay with "Classical Styles of Modern Arnis"
and now
GM Rodel Dagooc with "Modern Arnis - Dagooc System"

You find them here:
http://www.abanico.de/shop/index.php?cat=c1684_Filipino-MA-Masters.html


Part 5 will follow sometimes in 2011, featuring 
GM Cristino Vasquez, with "Ipit Pilipit"

I hope you wil like it.


Greetings

Datu Dieter


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 20, 2011)

If you have ever seen the above Senior masters in action, you will like the DVDs.  If you haven't seen them, you ought to get them.  Lots of material!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 14, 2011)

Dieter

Are you bringing any of your DVDs to Buffalo next month?  If so I would like to resever a copy of this one please.

Mark


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 14, 2011)

Also one of Samuel Bambit Dulay's too

Thanks
Mark


----------

